# Our Galaxy's Got Balls!



## Branch (Nov 13, 2010)

if you like sciency things, or just enjoy euphimisms, this is for you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIs0MrrSSA4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 13, 2010)

I was expecting this to be afew years old, and the title is quite misleading.
But, the actual video is quite interesting. I like how at the end it says "Keep looking up".


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 13, 2010)

bubbles :3


----------



## LLiz (Nov 13, 2010)

Thats a pretty professional and well done looking video considering this discovery has been officially announced for 5 days.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

Radiation burst from a black hole, what's new?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Radiation burst from a black hole, what's new?


 
That it's coming from the center of our galaxy.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 13, 2010)

This is obviously the work of the reapers.


----------



## Atona (Nov 14, 2010)

Xenke said:


> This is obviously the work of the reapers.


 

FFFFFFF-
We stand no chance as we are now. 
QUICK, EVERYONE. TAKE YOUR PILLS BEFORE WE SUFFER THE SAME PLIGHT THE PROTHEANS DID.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2010)

bshieldsbb01 said:


> It's a Warp-storm...Khorne thirsts. Blood for theï»¿ Blood God!


 
Best comment.

I HAVE NOTHING TO ADD TO THIS THREAD :[ .


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2010)

well what do you know? the video actually isnt available in germany, what a surprise^^
more like failmany, am i right? XP


----------

